# Longriggend Young Offenders Institute



## Foxylady (Feb 11, 2007)

From Location thread​

Hi Simon
I really enjoyed your pics of this place. They show the bleakness that these kind of institutions engender.
Yeah, ironic really, when the so-called powers that be have run out of prison space!
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 12, 2007)

Foxylady;10361; said:


> Hi Simon
> I really enjoyed your pics of this place. They show the bleakness that these kind of institutions engender.
> Yeah, ironic really, when the so-called powers that be have run out of prison space!
> Cheers
> Foxy



Yes, excellentay pics Simon -very atmospheric!!  

Typical Government short-sightedness......."we're running out of Prison spaces, so we'll knock some of 'em down!!!) 

Ta for sharing these pics buddy!

Lb


----------



## Lone Explorer (Feb 12, 2007)

wow barbed wire at the top of the fence & at the bottom.

thanks for posting Plue the other images in the Gallerie


----------



## Simon-G (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi folks,

Still continuing my research on this place I have now read that the prison held 300 Young offenders and not 158 as I had read elsewhere, which I would think is about right judging by the cell blocks I saw before they were knocked down. phew thats a hell of allot of young people.

Oh and heres a link to the site on flashearth.com you will see what the place was like before it was knocked down.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=55.918019&lon=-3.911662&z=18.7&r=0&src=msl



Simon-G


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 13, 2007)

Woah!

So much for prisons being isolated -bit close to residential areas for my liking!
Thanks for the updated info & map link. Interesting little building with semi-circle in the south part of the site too.

Lb


----------



## Simon-G (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Lightbuoy,

At one time all these houses were for the prison officers but through time they ended up getting sold off. But yeh who would want to buy a house this close. Now the residents have succesfully had the village renamed from Longriggend to Uperton due to the stigma attached through the prison.


Simon-G


----------

